
Leaving Oracle - kmavm
http://dtrace.org/blogs/ahl/2010/08/18/leaving_oracle/
======
DrJokepu
I seriously wonder what the Oracle upper management thinks about the recent
exodus of their (actually, Sun's) top talent. Do they even notice it? Do they
consider it as a problem, or just "getting rid of them ballerinas"? Or maybe
they think that they are easily replaceable?

~~~
wmf
If Oracle is seriously planning to "spend more on Solaris than Sun did", they
have a lot of hiring to do... just to get back up to parity.

At least in Austin it's rumored that Oracle has a net influx of chip
designers.

~~~
steve19
Why does Oracle want to be in the chip design business?

~~~
hga
Because they want to sell complete systems that provide more power than the
x86 ecosystem can?

------
sgt
Speaking of Oracle, that easily leads me to the discussion of OpenSolaris
(RIP). Check out www.illumos.org

It's is starting to get quite interesting, also check out #illumos on
freenode.

~~~
piaskal
I wonder how many patents Oracle has on this one.

------
jacquesm
The curious part of me was hoping for a reason.

~~~
sprout
I can't imagine what reason there could possibly be.

